# keinen Text markieren in firefox soll funktionieren



## nitrobesim (24. Dezember 2004)

also ich hab einen code benutzt, der im IE funktioniert, dass man keinen Text markieren kann. Wegen STRG + C
Aber im Mozilla wirkt das ganze nicht mehr :-(

Wer kann mir bitte helfen?

Ach ja, ich hab diesen Code hier benutzt.


```
<body oncontextmenu="return false"
ondragstart="return false" onselectstart="return false">
```


----------



## Gumbo (25. Dezember 2004)

Das wird daran liegen, dass die oben erwähnten Attribute wohl eher Pseudoattribute sind und nur im, ich schätze mal, Internet Explorer funktionieren.

Wieso hast du denn etwas dagegen, dass etwas kopiert wird?


----------



## hpvw (25. Dezember 2004)

Da bin ich aber froh, dass Firefox das nicht mitmacht. Genau so, wie man ausstellen kann, dass das Kontextmenü verändert wird.
Ich habe bisher auch im IE immer einen Weg gefunden, wenn ich mir den Inhalt einer Seite selbst in einer Textdatei speichern wollte.


----------



## nitrobesim (25. Dezember 2004)

Weil es selbst geschriebene Texte sind und ich nicht möchte, dass man sie markieren und kopieren kann.

Also, hat jemand einen Code für mich, der ?


----------



## Sway (25. Dezember 2004)

Den wirst du nicht finden. Mit HTML kann man sich *NICHT* gegen sowas schützen. Du kannst es den Leuten nur schwerer machen. Zum Beispiel ein Transparentes Bild mit CSS über den Text legen. Oder den Text als Bild zu speichern.... Sowas in der Art. Aber wenn jemand wirklich so "geil" auf deine Texte sein sollte, wird er die auch bekommen. 100%igen Schutz gibts es nicht.


----------



## nitrobesim (25. Dezember 2004)

Na ja, aber im IE kann man den text ja auch nicht kopieren. Oder zumindest, man kann ihn nicht markieren. darum geht es mir ja.


----------



## Johannes Postler (25. Dezember 2004)

Den Text in einem Bild zu speichern ist natürlich besonders fies.  ;-] 
Man kann ihn sich dann zwar irgendwo speichern, will man ihn aber weiterverwenden muss man ihn abtippen...
Hat aber den Nachteil, das ein Bild natürlich viel größer ist als einfach Text.


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Dezember 2004)

Selbst Text in Bildern kann man prima scannen und mit diversen Programmen den Text erhalten.

Mein Vorschlag:
Steck deinen Text in ein Kuvert, miete ein Schliessfach bei einer Schweizer Bank, und lege ihn dort hinein.

Für deinen Text gilt dasselbe, wie für Bilder oder sonstwas....was man im Browserfenster sieht, ist bereits auf dem Clientrechner...und dorrt kann man damit machen, was man will....wenn du nicht willst, dass jemand dein Werk verwendet, stell es nicht ins Netz.


----------



## nitrobesim (25. Dezember 2004)

Was für eine tolle Antwort. Aber leider nicht hilfreich. Ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## Gumbo (25. Dezember 2004)

Es ist aber so. Wenn du nicht möchtest, dass deine Texte möglicherweise weiterverwendet werden, solltest du sie nicht veröffentlichen.


----------



## Johannes Postler (25. Dezember 2004)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Selbst Text in Bildern kann man prima scannen und mit diversen Programmen den Text erhalten.



Das stimmt, ja. Aber vielleicht hält der Aufwand zumindest Leute ab, die das "mal eben so" kopieren. Jemanden ders wirklich darauf abgesehen hat kannst du auch damit nicht aufhalten.


----------



## Gumbo (25. Dezember 2004)

Mich würd' mal interessieren, was an den selbsgeschriebenen Texten so besonders ist, dass solch ein hoher Schutz erforderlich wäre.


----------



## nitrobesim (25. Dezember 2004)

Die Frage ist doch einfach nur, wie man auch für Mozilla einen Schutz aktivieren kann, dass man keinen Text markieren kann.
Mehr möchte ich nicht.


----------



## xxenon (25. Dezember 2004)

Und die Antwort lautet nun mal *gar nicht!*

Akzeptier es oder denk dir was anderes aus...


----------



## Sway (25. Dezember 2004)

Sowas gibt es nicht.
Der iE ist ein Browser der sich nicht an geltende Standards hält. Das es nunmal die Möglichkeit gibt Text als "nicht makierbar" zu deklarieren ist eine Sache. Wenn etwas in HTML geschrieben ist, ist es unmöglich es zu schützen. Schon alleine weil man sich den Quelltext anzeigen lassen kann und da alles drin steht.

Verabschiede dich von dem Gedanken deinen Text "sicher" ins Netz stellen zu können. Alles was veröffentlicht wird, kann kopiert werden. Und auch wenn du dich noch 20x beschwerst: Mozilla kann das makieren nicht verhindern. Finde dich damit ab.


----------



## Budman (25. Dezember 2004)

Ich muss meinen Vorschreibern zustimmen, es geht nicht im FF oder Mozilla.

Nur zu Deinem Verständnis: In FF ist standardmäßig vorgesehen, das solche scripte nicht ausgeführt werden. Da kannst Du noch so gut schreiben, es wird nicht gehen. FF wird diese Befehle immer ignorieren, solange der Benutzer etwas anderes eingestellt hat. Das nennt sich freie Entschiedung des Users. Das ist etwas, was man als M$ Nutzer nicht kennt, aber es ist toll!

Mein Vorschlag für Dich wäre, mache einen kleinen FlashFilm mit dem Text, dann ist es wesentlich schwerer für den User ihn zu kopieren. Aber 100% Sicherheit gibt es nunmal nicht im realen Leben.


----------



## SilentWarrior (25. Dezember 2004)

> Das nennt sich freie Entschiedung des Users. Das ist etwas, was man als M$ Nutzer nicht kennt, aber es ist toll!


 Der war gut!

Übrigens: Alles, was der Mensch auf dem Bildschirm sieht, kann er auch ganz einfach problemlos auf einen Notizblock schreiben. Also nix is' von wegen "niemand klaut mir meinen Text". (Dies nur mal als Hinweis, weil Microsoft ja vorhat, Screenshots technisch auf bestimmten Seiten zu verunmöglichen.)


----------

